# How to judge a used saw (?) (25 year old Stihl 028)



## Slow1 (May 4, 2009)

Are there any particular things to look for in judging a used chainsaw?  I can see starting it up and perhaps cutting a round would tell you if it runs and if the chain is sharp... for a very experienced person I imagine it would tell far more, but how about for a relative noob?  Anything in particular to look for?  Tell-tale signs that a saw has been abused?  I imagine that an older saw is likely to have lots of scratches etc and such things shouldn't be held against it, but what should?

I'm looking left/right/up/down for a good deal - I recently found a posting for a Stihl 028 at a yard sale.  I'm thinking of going to look at it but not sure what I'll be looking for beyond clearly obvious things (case is cracked, gas dripping, missing parts, bar bent, won't start...).

And this doesn't even get into "what is a fair price"  

Thoughts?


----------



## smokinj (May 4, 2009)

starts easy,hows the bar wear on it,hows it cut, idle,shut it off and restart genral wear. take off side cover see how it looks. Take air bearther off see how it looks in there.Restart and cut again. (its like test driving a car run it as hard as you can stopping and starting just trying to find problems!) check break over and over


----------



## Slow1 (May 5, 2009)

Well, I now have a little more info on the saw I'm looking at.  Not sure if it is worth going to see... 

According to the owner:  it was bought around 1984 (+/- a year or two), model 028 AV, electronic ignition.  Was used every fall for about 10 years or so to cut up a couple of cord of wood. Then mostly stopped using it (burned oil for a while). In the past 15 years was used maybe an hour or 2.  It definitely has been used , but the chain does not have many hours on it, all the parts are still there, the anti kickback works, and it starts well and after a few seconds, runs nice and smooth.

Hmmm... 25 years old, but I hear Stihls do tend to run for a long time, but....  On the bright side includes is a "really nice chain sharpener" as well as a spare chain "etc" (not sure what the etc is yet).  Asking $175 which seems high to me for such an older saw - any opinions?


----------



## Gooserider (May 5, 2009)

Check the compression - one quick and dirty test is to try picking the saw up by the starter cord handle (make sure it's turned OFF and the brake is ON, if the saw has a compression release, don't hit it) - a good saw you should be able to do this, and the saw should either hold or go down very slowly as you hit each compression stroke.  If the saw stays on the ground, leave it there...  Another possible check is to pull the muffler off and look in the exhaust port - look for scoring on the visible part of the piston on the compression stroke, then turn the engine over and look for scoring on the cylinder wall - heavy scoring on either or both indicates a problem.

Look for cracks, dry rot and other deterioration on rubber bits.

Extra chains are probably worth an extra $5 - 10 each, unless new in box, in which case they might be worth a bit more.  Chain sharpenner depends on what it is, but keep in mind that all you REALLY need to sharpen a chain is a couple of files, a handle and a raker guage....

You may also want to see what the folks over on arboristsite think - both about the saw in general, and it's value.  I could be very wrong as I don't really pay that much attention to model numbers, but I seem to recall past discussions that the 028 was considered a pretty good saw, but that Stihl no longer makes parts for it, and thus they are getting harder to get parts for, particularly the electronic ignition setup.

Gooserider


----------



## North of 60 (May 5, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Well, I now have a little more info on the saw I'm looking at. Not sure if it is worth going to see...
> 
> According to the owner: it was bought around 1984 (+/- a year or two), model 028 AV, electronic ignition. Was used every fall for about 10 years or so to cut up a couple of cord of wood. Then mostly stopped using it (burned oil for a while). In the past 15 years was used maybe an hour or 2. It definitely has been used , but the chain does not have many hours on it, all the parts are still there, the anti kickback works, and it starts well and after a few seconds, runs nice and smooth.
> 
> Hmmm... 25 years old, but I hear Stihls do tend to run for a long time, but.... On the bright side includes is a "really nice chain sharpener" as well as a spare chain "etc" (not sure what the etc is yet). Asking $175 which seems high to me for such an older saw - any opinions?



What do you mean by (Burned Oil For Awhile?) Heres a pict of my 028. Ive had it since I was 16. Iam 40 now. The other saw is a 1981 Husky. This photo has been submitted in many threads as I think they show how a quality saw lasts from these two reputable outfits. They have both been good to me and are used all the time. Get that compression checked out and if its good then seal a deal if the price is right. I would pay $200 for mine if I had to buy it again, as I know what I have. I certianly wouldnt trade it for a new Poulan. ;-P 
N of 60

EDIT: AH I thinks burning oil for awhile meant in da furnace, therefore not using the saw. I get it now. :roll: sorry you had me worried for a minute. :lol:


----------



## mayhem (May 5, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> EDIT: AH I thinks burning oil for awhile meant in da furnace, therefore not using the saw. I get it now. :roll: sorry you had me worried for a minute. :lol:



I was trying to figure out the exact same thing.  Isn't a 2 stroke supposed to burn oil?

Funny.

Back on topic, we had an 028 when I was a kind in the early and mid 80's.  I think its still lying around my brother's house...it was a good saw, very reliable and strong.  Not sure if any 18-20" saw thats 25 years old is worht $175 though...thats really up to you, you have to decide if its worth that to you.


----------



## North of 60 (May 8, 2009)

OK Slow1, what did you end up doing?  How much was he asking and do you have a new toy?
 Inquiring wood burners want to know.
  N of 60


----------



## gzecc (May 8, 2009)

I bought a 2yr old ms 290 18" bar off CL for $180 2 weeks ago. Homeowner used.  Came with 2 very dull chains.


----------



## Slow1 (May 8, 2009)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> OK Slow1, what did you end up doing?  How much was he asking and do you have a new toy?
> Inquiring wood burners want to know.
> N of 60



I have not yet seen the saw - I will be going this weekend (Saturday).  My wife isn't keen on spending $175 on a 25 year old saw and frankly I'm not sure I am either.  I will look at it and see how it strikes me, I plan to have a round with me to cut, will try the compression test.  I also need to call the local Stihl shop and see if they can service this saw (i.e. are parts a problem etc). 

My wife's point is how long will this saw last me?  If these saws are so good, perhaps I should buy a new one and take care of it, thus get 25 years of life out of it, then the $175 used vs new price may not make much difference at all in the long run...  hard to argue with the woman when she is telling me to buy a new saw and perhaps get exactly the model I want vs taking one that is used and perhaps just close to what I want.   Still, I don't want to spend more than I have to - if this one will get me another 5-10 years of good service life without unreasonable maintenance expense and meet my needs...


----------



## mayhem (May 8, 2009)

Gotta say I agree with your wife.  Either buy a new saw or just take the $175 and buy a cheaper saw like a Craftsman, echo or whatever.  Lots of cheap saws out there will do the job you need done for not alot of money, you just have to take a bit more time and be gentle with it.  My Craftsman 18" saw has been with me for probably 9-10 years now, I cut a good 5-7 cords a year with it...been through a handful of chains, other than that its been maintenance free apart from an annual cleaning.


----------



## ManiacPD (May 8, 2009)

To me that seems like a lot of cash for a 25 year old saw.  The new ones are lighter and have more safety features.  If you're gonna own it for a while save your pennies and go with something newer.


----------



## Slow1 (May 11, 2009)

Ahh the plot thickens.

I went to look at it Saturday.  I pretty much didn't expect to buy it, but went anyway.  It pretty much was as I expected.  On the "compression test" I tried picking it up by the starter pull and it lifted the saw up but I could pull it and feel a 'chug chug' type of drop as it seemed to turn the engine (?).  I'm not all that familiar with what I am supposed to get there you know.  This is a pretty heavy saw and I didn't want to go dropping it at some weird angle there and have the owner say "you bent/damaged the bar, you bought it"... so I didn't push my luck there. 

Had the guy start it up - he couldn't at first since it had not gas in it (oops).  Once he put gas in it it did start up on second or third pull.  He said something to his buddy there about not having run it since last year and gas being really old in the can.

Overall I didn't feel excited or confident enough to make an offer anywhere near his asking price so I walked away.

This morning I get an email from him stating it's mine for $75 if I am still interested... Hmmm...


----------



## smokinj (May 11, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Ahh the plot thickens.
> 
> I went to look at it Saturday.  I pretty much didn't expect to buy it, but went anyway.  It pretty much was as I expected.  On the "compression test" I tried picking it up by the starter pull and it lifted the saw up but I could pull it and feel a 'chug chug' type of drop as it seemed to turn the engine (?).  I'm not all that familiar with what I am supposed to get there you know.  This is a pretty heavy saw and I didn't want to go dropping it at some weird angle there and have the owner say "you bent/damaged the bar, you bought it"... so I didn't push my luck there.
> 
> ...


now thats worth a shot!


----------



## Gooserider (May 11, 2009)

I would agree - that price is reasonable for a running saw.  

The description you gave of the start and checkout sounded reasonable - you will get a "chug-chug" effect pulling over any engine, especially a single cylinder two stroke, such as a chainsaw, as the compression stroke resists turning and the intake / exhaust stroke doesn't - pulling an engine over you are essentially working an air compressor. (And the stronger the "chugs" the better)

That you could start to pick up the saw by the recoil rope indicates that it has at least reasonable compression, so your cylinder, rings and piston are probably OK, and those are the usual failure points on a saw engine (the bottom end seldom fails)

Lastly, if the owner could get it started in 2-3 pulls on older gas, that also suggests that it is in reasonably good shape.

Yes the saw is "vintage" but it was a "pro-saw" in its day, and I'm told the old Stihls were built like tanks - relatively indestructible, even at it's age the saw probably has more life left in it than any cheapo "home-owner grade" that you could buy new.

From what I've seen, at worst you could probably part it out, and sell it peice-wise on Arboristsite or Flea-bay for more than $75

Bottom line, for $75 I'd certainly grab it.

Gooserider


----------



## billb3 (May 12, 2009)

For 75 bucks I'd own a second 028 in a heartbeat.


----------



## Slow1 (May 12, 2009)

Well, I picked it up last night.  It started up on first pull then.. and again this afternoon when I just HAD to cut the end off a log that was sticking out too far from a pile... yeah, I know, I'm supposed to be working...  but that first cut had to happen.  It sure was a LOT faster than the electric that I have been using! 

Now to get a gas can, oil to mix into it... and a link to the manual for it so I can learn proper operation and maintenance.  Anyone have the link handy?  (google here I come...)  It calls itself an 028 AV Wood Boss.

Yes, pictures to follow - but have to get camera from wife etc...


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Well, I picked it up last night.  It started up on first pull then.. and again this afternoon when I just HAD to cut the end off a log that was sticking out too far from a pile... yeah, I know, I'm supposed to be working...  but that first cut had to happen.  It sure was a LOT faster than the electric that I have been using!
> 
> Now to get a gas can, oil to mix into it... and a link to the manual for it so I can learn proper operation and maintenance.  Anyone have the link handy?  (google here I come...)  It calls itself an 028 AV Wood Boss.
> 
> Yes, pictures to follow - but have to get camera from wife etc...


http://www.stihlusa.com/information/info_product2.html


----------



## Slow1 (May 12, 2009)

That was fast!  Thanks Smokinj!


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> That was fast! Thanks Smokinj!


i have stihl on speed dial here's some good video's as well  http://stihldealer.net/videolibrary/


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 12, 2009)

Darn, just downloaded one and was going to email it to you....I guess I am too slow. Good luck.


----------



## 'bert (May 13, 2009)

$ 75 is what I paid for my 028 several years ago.  Bought over the phone (brother seen it at a garage sale).  I would really love a new saw, but just can't justify it.  Timex has nothing on these old 028.  Starts every time and runs perfect.  If yours turns out like mine, consider yourself married to it.


----------

